# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Βοηθεια το budgie μου εκανε αυγο

## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου,τα μπατζι μου εκαναν ενα αυγο δεν ξερω τι να κανω πειτε μου πως να το χειριστω ως τωρα δεν τους ειχα ουτε βιταμινες ουτε τιποτα σημερα πηγα αγορασα αυγοτροφη,τροφη πλουσια σε θρεπτικα συστατικα σταγονες ενδυναμωσης ζευγαρωματος αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω πως να το χειριστω και ειδικα αν το αυγο εκκολαφθει!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καταρχην μην αγχωνεσαι.Λοιπον δεν ξερω πολλα αλλα τα αυγα χωρις διατροφικη προετοιμασια μπορει να ειναι ασπορα την αυγοτροφη δεν την πολυτρωνε οποτε βραστο αυγουλακι μερα παρα μερα και οταν βγουν νεοσσοι καθε μερα.Αυγα κανει αν δυο μερες οποτε περιμενε και αλλα αυγα.Περιμενε και αλλα παιδια να σου πουν

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φωλίτσα έχουν τα πουλάκια; Ή το γέννησε στον πάτο; Τα έχεις δει να ζευγαρώνουν;

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα και παλι φωλιτσα εχουν κανονικα πιθανον νομιζω να τα εχω δει!πως θα ξερω αν το αυγο ειναι ασπορο και να περιμενω σιγουρα και αλλα?τι αλλο μπορει να προσθεσω για να εχω αποτελεσμα?

----------


## vasilis.a

απλα τα αφηνεις να κανουν οτι θελουν πλεον.δεν τα ενοχλεις καθολου,καθε απογευμα θα ανοιγεις μια φορα την φωλια να δεις αν εχουν νεο αυγο και σημειωνεις καπου καθε ποτε κανουν αυγο.αν μπορεις παρε καποια υδατοδιαλυτη πολυβιταμινη.βαλε αυγο βραστο αν τρωνε,μπροκολο,κοκκαλο σουπιας(sos).θα αλλαζεις νερο καθε μερα.μη σε πιανει πανικος.δεν εγινε και τιποτα φοβερο αν δεν υπηρχε η απαραιτητη προετοιμασια.τα υγιει πουλια μπορουν ανετα να ανταπεξελθουν σε μια γεννα.θα προσεχεις παρα πολυ αν δεις την θηλυκια να καθεται φουσκωμενη η νωχελικη.επισης αν καθε μερα δεν βλεπεις ενα αυγο να εισαι ακομη πιο παρατηρητικος.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ εβαλα αυγο βραστο πηρα κοκκαλο σουπια και τσαμπια κεχρι πολυβιταμινες επισης και τις ριχνω στο νερο αυγοτροφη τωρα μπροκολο λιγο δυσκολο φρουτα φρεσκα θα βοηθησουν ?σε ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συμβουλες!!

----------


## alexandrosmp

Ηρθε και το δευτερο αυγο σημερα!!!!Στο οποιο πανω παρατηρησα λιγο αιμα πιθανον απο την γεννα να ανησυχω??

----------


## beak

Λογικά θα κάνει τουλάχιστον άλλα 2 αυγά.
Μόλις κάνει και το 3ο αυγό, θα αρχίσει να κάθετε περισσότερο μέσα στην φωλιά και να κλωσσάει.
Για το αίμα δεν ξέρω. Περίμενε κάποιο άλλο παιδί που να ξέρει.
Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## alexandrosmp

> Λογικά θα κάνει τουλάχιστον άλλα 2 αυγά.
> Μόλις κάνει και το 3ο αυγό, θα αρχίσει να κάθετε περισσότερο μέσα στην φωλιά και να κλωσσάει.
> Για το αίμα δεν ξέρω. Περίμενε κάποιο άλλο παιδί που να ξέρει.
> Καλή συνέχεια!!



Το αιμα δεν ειναι πολυ λογικα ετσι οπως θα το γεννουσε, εχει δυο αχνες γραμμες

----------


## vasilis.a

μη σε ανησυχει το αιμα.πολλες φορες υπαρχει ελαχιστο.η θηλυκια ειναι οκ?εχει ζωντανια κλπ?ολα καλα πανε μην αγχωνεσαι..

----------


## alexandrosmp

> μη σε ανησυχει το αιμα.πολλες φορες υπαρχει ελαχιστο.η θηλυκια ειναι οκ?εχει ζωντανια κλπ?ολα καλα πανε μην αγχωνεσαι..


Μενει τις περισσοτερες ωρες στην φωλια και κατα διαστημα βγαινει για λιγο τρωει λιγο ξυνει το κοκκαλο σουπιας λιγο παιζει με το αρσενικο και ξαναμπαινει..Νομιζω πως μονο νωχελικη δεν ειναι.Απλα καθεται αρκετες ωρες μεσα και κλωσσαει νομιζω πως ειναι το φυσιολογικο.

----------


## vasilis.a

φισιολογικοτατο ειναι.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα Βασιλη τριτη μερα σημερα και δεν ειδα νεο αυγο!!!Παρολα αυτα εκει που κανεις τις κουτσουλιες η θυληκια υπαρχει κατι σαν κροκος αυγου χωρις ομως γυρω γυρω τσοφλια κοιταξα παντου και δεν υπαρχουν!!!Μηπως γνωριζεις εσυ η καποιος αλλος?

----------


## vasilis.a

αν μπορεις δειξε μας φωτο τι εννοεις.τσεκαρε αν δεν κανει αλλο αυγο μεχρι αυριο μεσημερι,την κοιλια της.

----------


## alexandrosmp

http://prntscr.com/a37tot http://prntscr.com/a37tyk

----------


## vasilis.a

αυτο ειναι προβλημα..εχει 2 αυγα στη φωλια?τον κροκο τον βρηκες εξω απο την φωλια?εχει κοκκαλο σουπιας?

----------


## alexandrosmp

Ναι το βρηκα εξω απο την φωλια κοκκαλο σουπιας εβαλα εχθες οπως μου ειπαν τα υπολοιπα παιδια το οποιο και σκαλιζει καθε φορα που βγαινει απο την φωλια..υπαρχουν ηδη 2 αυγα στην φωλια

----------


## vasilis.a

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θελει συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου  και πολυβιταμινες.εχεις κατι απο αυτα?

----------


## alexandrosmp

πολυβιταμινες σε υγρη μορφη..για ασβεστιο οχι εκτος απο αυγο με το τσοφλι που βαζω και το σουπιοκοκκαλο τι πρεπει να παρω?μηπως πρεπει να παρω και πολυβιταμινες σε τροφη?

----------


## vasilis.a

αν εχεις υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες ξεκινα απο το πρωι-πρωι..ποια συσκευασια εχεις?απο ασβεστιο αν μπορεις να παρεις απο κτηνιατρικα η πετ σοπ υδατοδιαλυτο καλο θα ηταν.αν δεν μπορεις παρε απο φαρμακειο το calcioral D3(kanei 6.70ευρω)και δωσε καθε μερα το ενα ογδοο του δισκιου(περιπου)στην ποτιστρα.υπαρχουν και πολλα αλλα σκευασματα που δεν μπορω να ψαξω να βρω τωρα.ισως μας βοηθησει καποιος.

----------


## alexandrosmp

> αν εχεις υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες ξεκινα απο το πρωι-πρωι..ποια συσκευασια εχεις?απο ασβεστιο αν μπορεις να παρεις απο κτηνιατρικα η πετ σοπ υδατοδιαλυτο καλο θα ηταν.αν δεν μπορεις παρε απο φαρμακειο το calcioral D3(kanei 6.70ευρω)και δωσε καθε μερα το ενα ογδοο του δισκιου(περιπου)στην ποτιστρα.υπαρχουν και πολλα αλλα σκευασματα που δεν μπορω να ψαξω να βρω τωρα.ισως μας βοηθησει καποιος.



Στην ιδια ποτιστρα τα βαζω ολα ετσι?Τους εχω παρει και δυναμωτικο ζευγαρωματος να το σταματησω?

----------


## vasilis.a

ποια πολυβιταμινη εχεις?

----------


## alexandrosmp

χυμος πορτοκαλιου quiko combex V επισης και γλυφιτζουρια με πολυβιταμινες της vitakraft trio-mix

----------


## vasilis.a

βαλε στην δοσολογια που λεει για 4-5 μερες την εβδομαδα απο την πολυβιταμινη.τα λεγομενα γλυφιτζουρια δεν κανουν τιποτα,περισσοτερο κακο αν δινονται συχνα.βαλε και το ασβεστιο(πες μας τι θα βρεις)στην ιδια ποτιστρα για 2-3 μερες.

----------


## alexandrosmp

το δυναμωτικο ζευγαρωματος να το σταματησω?

----------


## vasilis.a

μια γρηγορη ματια που εριξα δεν ειδα τι περιεχει,δεν ξερω να σου πω.ποσο καιρο δινεις?

----------


## alexandrosmp

2 μερες εχω ξεκινησει..πηρα το δυναμωτικο, πολυβιταμινες, γλυφιτζουρια, αυγοτροφη, αυγο, κεχρι σε τσαμπια και εχω παρει και σπορους που θα γινουν χορταρακι...λογικα και αυτα τα αυγα θα ειναι κλουβια να φανταστω και να μην περιμενω παπαγαλακι..αλλα αυτο που με νοιαζει κυριως ειναι η υγεια των πουλιων.

----------


## vasilis.a

ποτε δεν ξερεις αν ειναι η οχι ενσπορα.σε λιγες μερες θα δειξει.μεγαλη προσοχη στην συμπεριφορα της θηλυκιας.καλυτερα αυγο χωρις τσοφλι παρα δυστοκια.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν βρεις calcioral στο φαρμακειο , μπορεις και οποιο αλλο βρεις να ειναι αναβραζον και να διαλυεται στο νερο των 500mg 

επισης υπαρχει και σε σταγονες στα πετ σοπ το tabernil calcio οπως και καποια αλλα .Ομως αυτα στο φαρμακειο σου κανουν αν δωσεις στη δοσολογια που λεει ο Βασιλης 

Αν δεις το πουλι να καθεται στον πατο του κλουβιου αδιαθετο ,τοτε θα διαλυσεις σε διπλασια δοση και θα κανεις οτι λεει εδω  *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής

*Αν λαβει το ασβεστιο ,πιστευω ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα πηρα ασβεστιο και ριχνω.Η θηλυκια ειναι δραστηρια σημερα παρολο που ειδα αυγο!!!Σημερα επειτα απο εικονες και απο βιντεακια ειδα πως γινεται η ωοσκοπηση και επειχηρησα αν και πολυ νωρις 3η μερα παρατηρησα στο ενα αυγο που ειδα με το φακο μια κουκιδα και ενα δικτυο φλεβων αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ενσπορο λογω απειριας..

----------


## vasilis.a

ωραια..μην τα ενοχλεις ακομη.ετσι και αλλιως σε λιγες μερες θα ξανακανεις ωοσκοπηση σε ολα.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα,Τελος 5ης μερας σημερα δεν ειδα αυγο και αρχιζω να ανησυχω για διστοκια εως τωρα εχω 2 αυγα και ενα χαμενο που βγηκε μονο ο κροκος!ασβεστιο συνεχιζω κανονικα και ολα τα υπολοιπα.Αν και αυριο δεν δω αυγο μεχρι το μεσημερι θα αναλαβω δραση.

----------


## jk21

αν ειχε δυστοκια θα ειχε ηδη τα κακα του τα χαλια ... εγω τωρα σταματαω να ανησυχω  ....


απλα εκανε λιγα αυγα και σταματησε .Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν εχει αναγκη ασβεστιου .Η ενισχυση πρεπει να γινει

----------


## alexandrosmp

Χαιρομαι που το ακουωωω!!!Αν και δεν νομιζω να σταματησουν τα αυγα γιατι εχθες τα ειδα να βατευονται..Η ενισχυση συνεχιζεται φουλ!!!!!

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα καλησπερα σημερα ειχαμε το 3o αυγο!!!! ::   Σημερα περασε σχεδον ολη την μερα στην φωλια.Επισης με καθαρα χερια καθαρισα λιγο την φωλια απο τα πολλα πουπουλα που ειχε εκανα σωστα?

----------


## vasilis.a

μην ασχολεισαι με την φωλια.την καθαριζει μονη της αν θελει.ειπαμε μια φορα τη μερα να ανοιγεις και να τσεκαρεις ποσα αυγα εχει και κλεινεις.μην την ενοχλεις και κανει καμια τρελα καθοτι πρωταρα.

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι για την εξελιξη !  για οτι ρωτας δεν εχω γνωση .... θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που ξερουν  απο παπαγαλους

----------


## alexandrosmp

Ωραια ωραια δεν ξαναενοχλω!!Απλα νομιζω πως τα πουπουλα που πεφτουν ισως εχουν μικροβια και αποτελουσαν απειλη για τα αυγα..Τα πουλια συνεχιζουν να βατευονται τα εχω δει 2 φορες.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για ολο το ενδιαφερον εως τωρα!!! :wink:

----------


## stam72

> Ωραια ωραια δεν ξαναενοχλω!!Απλα νομιζω πως τα πουπουλα που πεφτουν ισως εχουν μικροβια και αποτελουσαν απειλη για τα αυγα..Τα πουλια συνεχιζουν να βατευονται τα εχω δει 2 φορες.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για ολο το ενδιαφερον εως τωρα!!!


Μην πειράζεις τη φωλιά δεν χρειάζεται καθάρισμα από τα πούπουλα. Το ότι συνεχίζουν να βατεύονται, να περιμένεις και άλλο αυγό και λογικά θα είναι ένσπορο.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα σημερα ηρθε και το τεταρτο!!Συνεχιζουμε καλα αυτο που εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως αυτη την φορα δεν πελεκηααν το αυγο τους παρα μονο του εδωσαν ελαχιστη σημασια!

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα παιδια δεν εχω γραψει τοσες μερες γιατι δεν ειχα κατι καινουργιο ολα βαινουν καλως 4αυγα και οσο οι μερες περνανε πιθανον να ερθει σε 4-5 μερες κ ο πρωτος νεοσσος ελπιζω τουλαχιστον☺

----------


## beak

Καλη συνέχεια!!!
Περιμένουμε νεώτερα.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπεραααα ηρθε ο πρωτος νεοσσος τον ακουω δεν μπορω να τον δω η θηλυκια τον βαζει απο κατω της αν ανοιξω την φωλια.Τωρα τι κανουμε??

----------


## vasilis.a

με το καλο.....εσυ δεν κανεις τιποτα!!!δεν ειναι ορφανο..ξερει η μανα του.αυριο πρωι που θα βγει απο την φωλια καποια στιγμη απλα ριχνεις μια ματια.δωσε καθε μερα λιγο αυγο βραστο οχι χορταρικα οχι μπανιερα,αλλαζεις καθε μερα το νερο τους και ολα καλα..

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα ολα καλαα ευτυχως ο νεοσσος ειναι μεγαλυτερος απο εχθες και λαλιστατος!!!

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενος ηρθε και ο δευτερος νεοσσος και το αγχος μεγαλωνειιι  πλεον εχουν μεινει 2 αυγουλακια..η αναπτυξη του πρωτου προχωραει πολυ καλα.

----------


## beak

Οσο τα πραγματα πάνε καλά, να μην εχεις καθόλου άγχος.
Εύχομαι να παραμείνεις απλός παρατηρητής σε αυτή την τόσο όμορφη διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής, και να δεις να μεγαλώνουν  όμορφα και υγιεί  πουλάκια.
Αμα βγαλεις καμια φωτο, βάλε να γουσταρουμε....
Καλη συνέχεια!!!

----------


## stam72

Να μην ανησυχείς, τα μπατζάκια συνήθως είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς και ξέρουν τι κάνουν και μπορούν άνετα να ταΐσουν και να μεγαλώσουν και πέντε μικρά. Αρκεί να είναι σε καλή φυσική κατάσταση και να έχουν καθημερινά στη διατροφή τους φρέσκια τροφή, νερό, βραστό αυγό, φρούτα, λαχανικά και σουπιοκόκαλο.
Δεν χρειάζεται να πιάνεις τα μικρά κάθε μέρα χωρίς λόγο, γιατί μπορεί να ενοχληθούν οι γονείς και μπορεί να τα παρατήσουν.
Περιμένουμε φωτό, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## alexandrosmp



----------


## stam72

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρά alien ... τρελλένομαι όταν τα βλέπω σε αυτό το μέγεθος, θα δεις ότι από μέρα σε μέρα θα μεταμορφωθούν σε όμορφα πουλάκια. Ήδη σε μερικές μέρες θα ανοίξουν τα μάτια και θα αρχίσει να φαίνεται και η μετάλλαξη στο φτέρωμά τους. Αλήθεια τι χρώμα έχουν οι γονείς; 
Σου εύχομαι να τα δεις σύντομα στο κλαδί και να είναι και τα 4.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ με το καλο θα ανεβασω και αλλες απλα δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω πολυ..περιμενω με ανυπομονεσια να δωτι κρυβουν τα αλλα 2 αυγα..οι γονεις ειναι μπλε ασπρο..ο αρσενικος λιγο πιο σκουρος..

----------


## greenalex1996

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ με το καλο θα ανεβασω και αλλες απλα δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω πολυ..περιμενω με ανυπομονεσια να δωτι κρυβουν τα αλλα 2 αυγα..οι γονεις ειναι μπλε ασπρο..ο αρσενικος λιγο πιο σκουρος..


αν θες βαλε φωτο απο γονεις :3

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## alexandrosmp

Οριστε η εικονα των γονιων και συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση.



Το αρσενικο ειναι λιγο πιο σκουρο απο οτι φαινεται!!
Σημερα ηρθε και ο τριτος νεοσσος!! ::  Η δια φορα με τους δυο πρωτους ειναι εμφανης καθως μοιαζουν γιγαντες μπροστα του :Animal0018:  Θα ηθελα να μου απαντησετε καποιες αποριες εαν μπορειτε..Σε ποιο χρονικο διαστημα θα πρεπει να ξερω αν θα βγαλω το αυγο που εχει μεινει αν δεν εκκολαφθει η ημερα που βγηκε αυτο το αυγο ειναι ειτε 17 η 19 φεβρουαριου..Επιπλεον με τα πουλακια που μεγαλωνουν θελω να ξερω πως θα συμπεριφερθω να παω να παρω τροφη για νεοσσους?ποτε θα μπορω να τα πιασω?να τα βγαλω απο την φωλια η να τα χωρισω απο τους γονεις?καθως θα ηθελα να με συνηθισουν και να ειναι ημερα.Τελος εαν γνωριζει καποιος που μπορω να βγω υλικα κατασκευης κλουβιου και ειδικα κουνελοσυρμα γτ πηγα σε μεγαλη αλυσιδα και πουλουσαν συρμα μονο 100μ.Σας ευχαριστω και παλι ολους!!

----------


## stam72

Έτσι είναι, ακόμη και 2-3 μέρες διαφορά κάνει τους τελευταίους νεοσσους να φαίνονται μικροσκοπικού σε σχέση με τους πρώτους, θα δεις ότι σιγά σιγά μεγαλώνοντας η διαφορά μεταξύ τους θα μικραίνει. 
Να βάζεις καθημερινά φρέσκια τροφή, αυγό καλά βρασμένο και λαχανικά με μέτρο και άσε τους γονείς να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 
Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να πάρεις τροφή για νεοσσούς αφού τα ταίζουν οι γονείς. Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα να ελέγχεις τη φωλιά μόνο 1 φορά τη μέρα για να δεις ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς και να μην ενοχλείς τους γονείς χωρίς λόγο για να πιάνεις τα μικρά. 
Τυχούν άσπορα αυγά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τα αφαιρέσεις ακόμη από τη φωλιά γιατί βοηθούν τους νεοσους να στέκονται. Να το βγάλεις όταν τα μικρα θα έχουν πούπουλα και θα αρχίσουν να κινούνται μέσα στη φωλιά για να μην το σπασουν. 
Κουνελόσυρμα πουλάνε με το μέτρο σε μαγαζιά με οικοδομικά υλικά, μάντρες κλπ
Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε νέες φωτό.

----------


## alexandrosmp

Καλησπερα εχω να γραψω καιρο λογω τρεχαματων..παρολα αυτα εχω πολλες φωτογραφιες να ανεβασω και φυσικα την εκπληκτικη κλουβα που εφτιαξα. τα πουλακια μεγαλωνουν αριστα μαλιστα 2φορες τα κρατησα κιολας το ενα μαλιστα ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικο και δεν ηθελε να μπει στη φωλια.εν τελει το τελςυταιο αυγο ειναι ασπορο αλλα δεν πειραζει..Ηθελαα να ρωτησω καπου διαβασα οτι επιτρεπεται τα μπατζι να τρωνε μαγια ισχυει? Δηλαδη μπορω να τους βαλω φρεσκια μαγια??

----------

